# Model 3 Line Art Short sleeve men’s t-shirt review



## Steve (Apr 14, 2016)

Just a note to say that the T shirts are Great!!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

I'm really hoping one day I'd be able to get a Tesla Model 3 T Shirt with just the E symbol and nothing else, nothing better than being understated and simplistic.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I've put a new shirt design in the store with the Model 3 logo on the front. Our website is printed on the back. 

I understand many people really want basic shirts with just my designs on them but I'm trying to build a community for everyone's benefit so a tiny bit of website promotion on the designs I think isn't too objectionable.


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Okay just to be clear, the only reason why I mentioned that I'd like only the Model 3 sign is so that I can wear it around in a very under-stated way so that only those who know will know. It's kind of exciting to do that but maybe I'm just weird  
Other than that, no issues with having the Model 3 community web info.


----------



## Hoppie3 (Jul 12, 2016)

I went to buy some things on your shop. Only to find out that the prices are in USA currency and I would have to pay international shipping? Aren't you based in Ontario as I am?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We are in Ontario however the supplier is in the US and all items ship directly from them.


----------

